# Pens for silent auction tomorrow



## ButchC (Apr 25, 2014)

Just wanted to post some pictures of several pens that have been donated for a silent auction tomorrow to benefit Parkinson's research and the Michael J Fox foundation. My Father has Parkinson's and is planning to bowl in the Charity tournament tomorrow, but is not doing well. I will probably be bowling in his place.

Here are the pens:





Mesquite burl Cigar pen by Garry Durfey @Gdurfey




Texas Ebony Vertex click, also by Garry Durfey




BEB European twist by me




Waterfall Bubinga Polaris also by me




And my favorite, Red Elm Burl Jr Gentlemans II by Cody Killgore @Cody Killgore . Cody sent this pen to me during the pen swap, and I decided that it belonged in this great cause. Thanks again, Cody!! (he approved)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2014)

Great pens for a great cause!  (My dad also has Parkinson's - he was diagnosed with it in his early 40's. He's 55 now. Paired with all his other health problems, it's definitely not an easy thing live with.)


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice pens and an awesome cause. Good job bud

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Great pens for a great cause!  (My dad also has Parkinson's - he was diagnosed with it in his early 40's. He's 55 now. Paired with all his other health problems, it's definitely not an easy thing live with.)



Dad has fallen several times, and has had to have surgery to repair both shoulders. The physical therapist pushed him too hard and ripped the repair that the surgeon had completed, and Dad has decided he wont have another surgery to fix the damage. He bowls everyday for exercise, but his shoulder is really bad right now, and he is pretty sure he wont be able to bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Dad has fallen several times, and has had to have surgery to repair both shoulders. The physical therapist pushed him too hard and ripped the repair that the surgeon had completed, and Dad has decided he wont have another surgery to fix the damage. He bowls everyday for exercise, but his shoulder is really bad right now, and he is pretty sure he wont be able to bowl tomorrow.



That's not a good thing to hear - those struggles are never good. And losing the ability to do something you enjoy is worst of all. Even if he's not able to bowl tomorrow, hopefully he can roll one down the lane at least once.


----------



## ButchC (Apr 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> That's not a good thing to hear - those struggles are never good. And losing the ability to do something you enjoy is worst of all. Even if he's not able to bowl tomorrow, hopefully he can roll one down the lane at least once.



I love the stubborn old goat. I already know he's gonna bowl.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I love the stubborn old goat. I already know he's gonna bowl.



My dad would do the same! I hope your dad does well tomorrow - and I hope the silent auction goes well too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful pens and an awesome gesture !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 26, 2014)

Yep. He's bowlin. Got his michael j fox foundation shirt yesterday.

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## ButchC (May 4, 2014)

@Cody Killgore and @Gdurfey 

Just wanted to let you guys know that three of five.pens sold at the silent auction. Cody, I found out this morning that my Pops enddd up buying yours; he coudlnt get over the red elm and the way it writes.

It wss a good cause and i plan on doing it sgain next year!!

Thanks again guys. Butch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

